# How to support new drywall after soffit removal



## kktalker (Aug 13, 2017)

We removed a soffit and need to add wall and ceiling drywall where the soffit used to be. The existing ceiling drywall ends halfway between two trusses (24" O.C.). How do I support the existing and new drywall? Do I add perpendicular blocking between the two trusses (if so, at what spacing)? I'm using 1/2" sag-resistant drywall. Thank you.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ideally you'd cut it back to the next ceiling joist but you can add nailers attached to the joist that is showing and then screwed through the drywall to secure the other end.


----------



## kktalker (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you, Mark. I don't mean to be obtuse. Do you mean a 2x4 perpendicular to the trusses that is attached to the visible truss at one end and the existing drywall at the other? What spacing would I need between the nailers?


----------



## HDS (Jun 21, 2014)

Personally I'd just cut the drywall back to the next truss, tack on a 2x4 to that truss (parallel to it) to have a nailing surface.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kktalker said:


> Thank you, Mark. I don't mean to be obtuse. Do you mean a 2x4 perpendicular to the trusses that is attached to the visible truss at one end and the existing drywall at the other? What spacing would I need between the nailers?


You would block it 24" OC but that edge was an inside corner, you will have a nightmare trying to get a smooth fill. I would cut it right beside the next truss and add another 2x4 to the side of the truss.


----------

